# W.O.I.N. newbie questions



## m3nt0ras (May 21, 2017)

Hello everyone! this is my first post here nice to meet you 

I have recently purchased N.E.W. and O.L.D. migrating from D&D and HERO to this wonderful system. I have some newbie questions regarding the system.

A) in opposed checks what happens when the rolls tie? is it like GM deciding(a common occurrence in many systems ).
B) Is there an Aid Another option for attribute checks? couldn't find something like this.
C) Exploits like "Lay on Hands" can be used as many times you want per day?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2017)

Welcome!

So, when you've played the system a few timed you'll see how aiding belongs as part of an extended task rather than a simple one. If you check the Rules FAQ on the website there's a bit more info on that.

For tied rolls I usually compare LUCK scores. 

Exploits can be used at will unless they specifically say otherwise. Note that nobody can benefit from a given source of healing more than once per day though. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------

